# The way of the future? Home made 3D printer makes flashlight



## Helius (Jun 21, 2007)

3D printers have always fascinated me. When the technology finally matures we will be able to do amazing things, such as killing off the useless plastic gift industry.

Anyway, here's a video of the flash light being printed and a link to the 3d printer wiki


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 21, 2007)

I've just read an article about 3D printers going open source (!). Apparently it will be possible to build your own rapid prototyping machine for under $400.


----------



## LukeA (Jun 23, 2007)

That thing is sweet. I wish there was a Mac version of the software.


----------



## LowBat (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm guessing the price of a 3D printer will be insignificant compared to what the cartridge refills will cost.


----------



## jtr1962 (Jun 23, 2007)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've just read an article about 3D printers going open source (!). Apparently it will be possible to build your own rapid prototyping machine for under $400.


I personally can't wait to get my hands on one of these.

This line in the article made me think of the line in Star Wars II where C-3PO says _"Machines building machines? How perverse!" : _



> We hope to announce self-replication in 2008.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 23, 2007)

LowBat said:


> I'm guessing the price of a 3D printer will be insignificant compared to what the cartridge refills will cost.



I'm sure that HP, Epson and Lexmark are racing to corner that market right now. :laughing:


----------

